# What renovation work needs permits?p



## unclesilas (Nov 10, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a habitable house with run down outbuildings. The outbuildings have intact roofs. I would like to convert them to start a B&B. I have a building and plumbing business in the UK so we could do lots of the work. I am aware that certain jobs can only be done by certain people in Italy, does any one know what work I can do and what I would need to get certificated.

Simon


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

unclesilas said:


> I am thinking of buying a habitable house with run down outbuildings. The outbuildings have intact roofs. I would like to convert them to start a B&B. I have a building and plumbing business in the UK so we could do lots of the work. I am aware that certain jobs can only be done by certain people in Italy, does any one know what work I can do and what I would need to get certificated.
> 
> Simon


If you work on the principal every thing you do to a building ,needs permision of some sort you wont go far wrong , and save your self lots of money in fines 

you need to get your self a local gerometer , or a freind at the comune and feel your way , not just barge in and hope , good luck as a matter of interest were are the buildings ie whitch region of italy


----------



## unclesilas (Nov 10, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> If you work on the principal every thing you do to a building ,needs permision of some sort you wont go far wrong , and save your self lots of money in fines
> 
> you need to get your self a local gerometer , or a freind at the comune and feel your way , not just barge in and hope , good luck as a matter of interest were are the buildings ie whitch region of italy


 In the hills outside of Bologna, does anyone know an English speaking Geometra in this area?


----------

